# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم المخططات (Schematics & Service Manuals)  مجموعة من احدث مخططات هواتف النوكيا

## kh10822

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته*  موقع يحوي علي اكثر من 360 مخطط خاص بهواتف النوكيا منها مخططات حديثة و اخري قديمة جدا و نادرة   الرابط : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## amiradja

شكرا كثيرا على هذه المجموعة من المخططات

----------

